# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  NAKON EPIZIOTOMIJE?

## Tončica007

Par konkretnih pitanja;

Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?
Smeta li vam ožiljak?
Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?
Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?

----------


## silverinne

ja ti mogu reći za svoju od prije skoro 2,5god. dakle, dosta mi je komplicirala život nakon poroda jer sam dosta bila rezana, što mi je išlo na živce jer sam se inače super osjećala. nakon dva tjedna morala s mališom hopsati po bolnicama i počeli mi šavovi popuštati pa je i zacjelivanje duže trajalo. neugoda mi je još dugo trajala, a što se tiče sexa - dodali šav viška (rekao mi i ginekolog) pa mi sex nakon poroda bio dosta bolan neko vrijeme. zato sam sada čvrsto odlučila moliti i kumiti samo za to - da daju sve od sebe da izbjegnu rezanje.

----------


## arilu

Ja je nisam ni primjetila. Rezali su me malo jer se nešto iskompliciralo kod izgona. Zaraslo mi je odmah, niš me nije bolilo, sex sve 5!
Jedino mi je prvih par mjeseci smetala na psihičkoj bazi, tek nakon dosta vremena sam uopće pogledala ožiljak. Sad kad se izgubio, kao da me nikad nisu ni rezali.

----------


## Lutonjica

_Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?_ silovano. oskvrnuto. najviše me boli to što je bila potpuno nepotrebna i što je napravljena rutinski
_Smeta li vam ožiljak?_ većinu vremena ne, osim kod promjene vremena
_Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?_ da
_Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?_osim što sam se nakon epiziotomije dugo vremena užasno bojala seksa , kada  sam taj strah prevladala, sve je bilo po starom, dakle bez promjena

----------


## Točka

> Par konkretnih pitanja;
> 
> Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?
> Smeta li vam ožiljak?
> Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?
> Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?


Draže bi mi bilo da je nisam imala.
Ne smeta mi više, nakon poroda me bolilo cca 2 tjedna iako nisam imala puno šavova.
Nemam bolova.
Ne, nije se ništa promjenilo.

----------


## Tončica007

Drago mi je zbog vas cura koje ste super prošle nakon epi a za one koje su nagrabusile mi je jako žao. 
Ja čekam svoj prvi porod i najviše se užasavam tog rutinskog epija, kako Lutonjica kaže imam osjećaj kao da će me "silovati", možda ružno zvuči ali stvarno nebi htjela da netko mijenja moje tijelo bez potrebe i da prčka po njemu bez imalo poštovanja.
Sada kada bi se trebala najviše radovati porodu, iščekivanju trenutka kad ću ugledati svog malog anđela ja mislim kako će me neki mesari ščepati u ruke i raditi od mene što ih volja...  :/

----------


## lollipop

bila sam psihički izbezumljena, ljuta.
začudo, fizički, kao da se ništa nije dogodilo. jutro nakon poroda (rodila sam navečer) sjedila sam u turskom sjedu, doista me ništa nije smetalo.
rez sam odmah pogledala, naravno da mi se nije svidjelo i nije utjecalo na moje dobro raspoloženje, ali zaraslo je vrlo brz. sex - kao i prije.

----------


## frost

sama epiziotomija mi je pala lagano naspram njihovog konstantnog "silovanja" manuelnim pregledima.
njih 3 me svaki cas pregledaju, jedna, druga, treca, to me je kostalo zivaca, i "normalnog" porodjaja jer su mi to radile u sred napona, u sred kontrakcije, ma uzas.

rana je bila velika ali nekako beba je bila centar sveta i ja na to nisam mislila. pogledla sam je odmah i uzasno je izgledala.

sada je ni ne osetim, nekad samo kad se sagnem, ne znam iz kojih razloga, tek me seti da sam se poradjala.

sex, sto se tice epi, nemam problema, vise mi je tesko da prevazidjem problem sa tim silnim guranjem ruku u mene, bucale su kao po torbi.
trebace vreme da se opustim i zaboravim to nanosenje bola bez ikakvog razloga

----------


## Paio

Ja imam uglavnom jako pozitivna iskustva sa cijelim porodom pa tako i sa epizotomijom. Jako sam popucala i dosta su me rezali, lijepo su me zašili i sve je prošlo OK. Sadje od poroda prošlo 5 tjedana i rez je naravno potpuno zacijelio... U početku me nije boljelo na način na koji sam očekivala da će boljeti, već više kao pritisak nego kao rez. Uglavnom nemaš brige...

----------


## nevenera

ja sam popucala sama. rekli su mi da je malo (šivano pod općom anestezijom). boljelo me ali sam odmah sjela i radila sve. nakon par dana je bol prešla u peckanje. 
a sex... to smo odgađali zbog ovog i onog no kad se konačno jesmo bilo je sve ok, nikakve promjene.

----------


## kikki

rezana prije 2,5 god....jako me boljelo, zatezalo pa sam stavljala obloge od rivanola i preporucili mi bivacin mast. kako sam se uzasavala pogledati dolje mazao me mm na ciji sam nagovor smogla hrabrosti i pogledala. izgledalo je ko mala ogrebotina. 3. tjedan me prestalo boliti i napokon sam mogla normalno sjesti. od tada taj rez za mene ne postoji. na drugom porodu nisam bila rezana niti sam popucala.

----------


## ottina

I mene je dosta dugo boljelo rezano područje iako nisam imala veliki rez i puno šavova..prvih tjedan dana nisam mogla normalno sjediti, a sex..haha..ni u mislima prva 2 mjeseca..a kasnije je dosta dugo boljelo. Ni dan danas mi sve to nije kao nekoć..prvi "prodor"   :Razz:  me uvijek zaboli

----------


## pirica

> Par konkretnih pitanja;
> 
> Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?
> Smeta li vam ožiljak?
> Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?
> Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?


dosta sam rezana i bolilo me cca 3tj, prvih dana je bilo grozno plakala sam od bolova
ne smeta mi ožiljak, danas se ni ne vidi
kad sam prvi put pogledala ožiljak mislila sam da se nikad više neću seksat  :Embarassed:  , ali eto i to prošlo seks kao i prije

----------


## Anemona

> Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?


U bolnici je boljela jako i največi problem je bio što nisam mogla sjediti, to mi je jako zakompliciralo dojenje, jer mi je bilo užasno teško u ležećem položaju, jer imam male grudi koje se nisu ništa povečale nakon poroda, pa još kad bih legla, jedva sam namještala bebu.
Rana kao rana, je zacijelila ok, ali je kod mene bio problem što su mi se upaljivale žlijezde lojnice u tom dijelu, jedna po jedna mjesecima (točnije 3 mjeseca) i to je bilo razdoblje kad nisam mogla i dalje sjediti. Koma.
Jedna od teorija tog upaljivanja žlijezda je alergijska reakcija na konac iz epi.  :/ 



> Smeta li vam ožiljak?


Ne



> Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?


U početku malo, više ne.



> Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?


Ne, epi mi je odlično zašivena, praktički se niti ne vidi, a uopće ju ne osjećam.

----------


## rena7

> Par konkretnih pitanja;
> 
> Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?
> Smeta li vam ožiljak?
> Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?
> Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?



Sada, 14 mjeseci nakon poroda osjećam se a tak... dobro. Razbijena čaša se može "lijepiti", ali nikada više nije cijela, nikada više to nije to.
Mjesec dana nakon poroda boljelo me je za poluditi. Nikada neću zaboraviti kako je u Rijeci puhao vjetar i padala je kiša. To mi je trgalo doslovce svaki šav. Užas!!! A raznorazne tabletice mi uopće nisu pomagale, uopće. Rana mi se je upalila. Pranje vodom, sušenje rane na zraku i oktenisept- ništa, nula bodova. Sjedanje i dojenje- nikako. Jadno moje djete, dojili smo i na wc-u. Imala sam i puknuće od nekih 2 cm u blizini da prostite rektuma. To mi nitko nije sašio. E to je bio rock and roll od bolova. Rana se je razjapila i upalila. Brrrrr. 

MM je obišao cijelu Rijeku u potrazi za bivacinom. Našao je mast i to je bilo pravo spasenje. Spasenje pred ludaru od bolova, a namazala sam max 10-ak puta.

Da, smeta me ožiljak od puknuća u blizini.....

Ne mogu reći da me uvijek boli na promjenu vremena, ali osjetim, kako ne. Ne osjetim ono što je šivano, već ono što je zarastalo samo od sebe, a to je ono da ne kažem prokleto puknuće koje nitko nije sašio.

U seksualnom smislu se ništa nije promijenilo. Tek mene povremeno peckanje prisjeti da sam rodila. MM ne osjeti ništa. No to famozno puknuće se i dan danas vidi, a bogme se i osjeti pod prstima.

No zato imam drugih problema- oslabljeni mišići rektuma, bolovi u gornjem dijelu leđa i gađenje prema rodilištu u Rijeci. Eto!

----------


## Pepita

> Par konkretnih pitanja;
> 
> Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?
> Smeta li vam ožiljak?
> Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?
> Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?


Radili su mi epi, ali imala sam samo par šavova, znači maleni rez, nikad ga nisam osjećala, ne smeta me ožiljak, nemam bolove na promjenu vremena, točnije nikad ga nisam osjetila, kad da nisam ni rezana i seksala sam se vrlo brzo nakon poroda i uopće nije bilo strašno   :Grin:

----------


## miele

Meni više ne smeta ni prvi ni drugi rez (na istoj su strani) samo me malo štreca kod promjene vremena a što se tiče seksualnog života(neživota) ja se tako rijetko stignem sexati da nema šanse da kažem ako bi mi i smetao da smeta.Ma kod mene je sve ok!

----------


## katajina

Imala s.am dvije epiziotomije, nemam nikakve tegobe. Sada. Onda sam mislila da je kraj svijeta

----------


## spunky125

evo nakoon 2 g. i 7 mj.-kad je epizotomija učinjena došlo mi je kao veliko olakšanje, rez je bio mali, malo je bilo problema kod zarastanja jer nisam mirovala dovoljno, ali sada sve 5. Uopće je ne osjetim, trenutno me više pati rez od bruha, a ovo ni ne osjetim. Na seks nije uopće utjecalo.

----------


## Tončica007

> ... ja se tako rijetko stignem sexati da nema šanse da kažem ako bi mi i smetao da smeta...


  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## sandra23

rezali me malo,nisam ni osjetila.
šivanje boljelo jako,užas.
sjedila nisam 3 tj.
prvih par M boljelo dosta,ožiljak osobito,još i danas osjećam nekad promjenu vremena.Ema ima 3g.
sex-užas-sašili me previše,boljelo ko sam vrag,sex užasno bolan i neugodan,dugo,skoro do godine poslije poroda. poslije se ožiljak malo opustio,kad sam kiretirana zbog missed onda su i to riješili-tako da nakon toga je ok.mm kaže da sam uža,dakle malo su mi ju stegnuli.

----------


## dorotea24

malo su me rezali, a morali su jer je beba morala brzo van. nije jako bolilo, zaraslo u sasvim normalnor roku i nemam nikakvih posljedica niti smjetnji.

----------


## ilka

epi su mi morali napravit zbog poroda na zadak,tak da mi nije žao al da je bilo laganini nije,
-užasno me bolilo šivanje,porod i trudovi su ništa napram toga(ja sam imala brz i lagan porod)
-imala sam 15-ak šavova,vanjskih i unutarnjih,zadnji konac ispao cca 2 mjeseca nakon poroda
-ne znam kak izgleda ožiljak,nikad se nisam usudila pogledat  :Grin:  
-kod seksa na početku mislim da je veći problem bio suhoća rodnice (i uz gelove) nego sam scar,uglavnom sad nema više problema,isto je ko i prije
-boli na promjenu vremena i boli ponekad kod određenog pokreta-raskoraka, il kad se recimo cimnem na tepih,tj kao da ću se poskliznut,tad najviše zaboli

----------


## anilokin

imala sam 3 šava, nije boljelo kad su me rezali niti kad su me šivali, a opet gadi mi se i pomisliti na taj čin   :Sad:  
sjedila sam odmah - jedino sam tako mogla i znala dojiti, a počelo je boliti nakon tjedan dana kada su konci počeli zatezati
za sex nikakva promjena, a što se tiče promjene vremena - boli, uvijek   :Sad:

----------


## saska7

> Kako se osjećate nakon epiziotomije?


osjecala sam se lose, iako su mi konci otpali jos u bolnici. 



> Smeta li vam ožiljak?


bolilo me i malcice zatezalo i zapravo brzo proslo, al sam odmah  nakon povratka radila tretmane reikijem da zacijeli sto prije. od onda ne primjecujem uopce postojanje - do pripreme za drugi porod kad sam masirala medjicu...



> Imate li bolove rane na promjenu vremena?


ne



> Dali se šta u seks. odnosima promijenilo vama ili partneru?


bilo me strah sexa zbog traume od poroda i dugog krvarenja, al kad je prosao prvi strah uopce me nije smetalo.

Bogu hvala, drugi porod sam prosla bez ikakvih intervencija i moram priznati da sam znala da postoji i takva mogucnost trazila bi to i prvi put.

----------

